# Maussteuerung in Dead Space Spielen



## Fjordy (31. März 2020)

Hallo,habe seid kurzem das Problem das in Dead Space 1-3 keine  Maussteuerung mehr möglich ist.So wies aussieht ist die Maus im  Hintergrund vorhanden,aber man sieht in den Menüs keinen Zeiger und im  Spiel ist auch keine Steuerung möglich.Habe so ziehmlich schon alles  ausprobiert was geht,auch alles mögliche über Google gesucht!Habe dieses  Problem erst seid kurzem.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2020)

Hast du denn ein Gamepad, Lenkrad oder Joystick am PC angeschlossen? Dann steck das mal vor dem Spielstart ab. Ansonsten schau mal, ob du per Tastatur in den Menüs navigieren kannst und dort vlt aus Versehen Gamepad als Steuerung aktiviert hast.


Oder evlt. sind die Games lediglich nicht "im Vordergrund", sondern technisch gesehen als Fenster aktiv - vlt hilft es, ALT gedrückt zu halten und dann Enter zu drücken, das stellt eine Anwendung in den Vollbildmodus.


----------



## Fjordy (31. März 2020)

Also habe werder ein Gamepad noch ein Lenkrad angeschlossen,das Spiel läuft auch die ganze Zeit im Vollbild Modus.Kann auch mit der Tastatur durch die Menüs gehn,das klappt Problemlos.Die Maus ist im Hintergrund vorhanden,ich seh nur nicht auf was ich Klicke!Da die Dead Space Spiele alle über den Origin Launcher laufen habe ich auch schon "Origin im Spiel" Deaktiviert.Habe auch mal ersatzweise eine andere Maus angeschlossen,aber dasselbe Problem.Ich gehe mal selber davon aus das es an irgendeinem Windows Update liegt da ich im Ferbruar noch alles Spielen konnte!


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2020)

Weiß nicht, ob das irgendwas hilft, aber ich hab mir Folgendes zu Maus + Dead Space abgespeichert:


> Mouse Fix
> 
> V-Sync aus und in der settings.txt den Wert
> 
> ...


----------



## Fjordy (31. März 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob das irgendwas hilft, aber ich hab mir Folgendes zu Maus + Dead Space abgespeichert:



Danke,aber das kenn ich schon,habe ich als noch alles lief selber angewendet


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2020)

Wo sind die Games denn installiert? Über Steam? Origin? Hast du mal die Games vom Client überprüfen lassen? Evlt. auch mal die Daten im Spieleordner bzw. Benutzerordner löschen bzw. in einen anderen Ordner verschieben (damit sie nicht weg sind). Und wenn das nix bringt, dann vlt. mal deinstallieren und dann neu installieren, am besten einen neuen Ordner dafür angeben.


----------



## Fjordy (6. April 2020)

Alle Dead Space Spiele sind über Origin aktiviert,habe mittlerweile alles gesagte ausprobiert aber ohne Ergebnis!


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2020)

Nutzt du eine Maussoftware für Deine Maus?


----------



## Fjordy (6. April 2020)

Jo,die Logitech Gaming Software


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2020)

Fjordy schrieb:


> Jo,die Logitech Gaming Software



Eventuell ist die das Problem, vlt schalt die mal ab, falls das verlässlich geht, oder deinstallier sie testweise (danach PC mal neu starten)


----------

